# Ceramic Heat emitter 100w vs 150w?



## c15luf (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all 

Quick question getting a ceramic heat emitter for a night heater aswell as a day if extra heat is needed in the cold winter. Just not sure if to get the 100w or 150w? I guess the more wattage the further the heat will go own the cage? Is that correct?

The cage is an XL reptibreeze.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## c15luf (Sep 3, 2012)

I brought the 150w cermanic heater. 

I have an Arcadia dome reflector 200mm, can i use the cermanic heater bulb in this?

Please advise?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as it fits I can't see it being an issue. Just keep an eye on the temp of the reflector if its a tight fit. 

May I ask what rep you are using the ceramic for?


----------



## c15luf (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, fitment is ok socket is an E27 and bulb is an E27.

Its a panther Chameleon. The cermanic heat is going to be a night light to keep the temp from dropping below 62 f. Also in the cold winter if the cage get too low going to be used as extra source if heat to keep humidity and temp up. 

Thanks,
Craig


----------

